#ubuntu-in 2017-06-24
<able> http://www.ubuntu-in.info/ down ?
<u-la-la> [ Welcome to nginx! ] - http://www.ubuntu-in.info
#ubuntu-in 2017-06-25
<vishalrao> not many folks here - but has anyone else tried the new india mirror that was mentioned in a new email to the mailing list? (and anyone with a super-fast wired connection?)
